# Can your newest villager move out?



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Dec 3, 2020)

Might be a dumb question, but I can't seem to find a straight answer.

I haven't played this game in so long, I forgot empty plots only stay open for one day (at least, they do for me). Played a little after work and fell asleep, forgetting about the empty plot.
Now I have a villager I don't want, from someone else's island... not even a rando lmao.

Anyone here had their newest villager move out naturally? I don't mind him, but I don't want two jocks and I don't really want any of my other villagers to move out.
Will I really have to kick one of my old villagers out just to get this dude gone so I can go villager hunting? :/

I know I can move them out via amiibo, but I don't have any I want to move in rn, and I never get campers.


----------



## Burumun (Dec 3, 2020)

They used to, but it was patched out at some point in time, and now they no longer will naturally. Replacing them with a camper is your best bet, honestly.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 3, 2020)

You have to play the game for 15 days in order for a villager to move out. If you time travel then you can speed up the process easily if you want that newest villager moved out right away. You just need to look for the thought bubble above their head and they will think about moving out. Problem is that its RNG meaning that it can be on any villager that wants the move out even though you want that new villager you don't want to move out. The easy way is to use amiibo cards where every 3 days you craft the villager souvenirs and when those said souvenirs are crafted in all 3 days they will be convinced to move in that way you can pick the new villager you want to move out. 

Thats only if you do time travel and you want to get an empty plot or have a replacement for the new villager but if you don't time travel you're going to have to wait a while until the thought bubble of them wanting to move out appears again you just need to pay attention that it lands on the new villager you don't want on your island.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 3, 2020)

From the datamine, the way the code is _supposed_ to work is that the newest villager is exempt from asking to move out. Obviously code isn't perfect so weird stuff happens but it's really not something I would recommend relying on. Campers and amiibos are the only intended ways of moving the most recent villager out. If you don't mind TTing, you can jump around until you get a camper that you like.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Dec 3, 2020)

Burumun said:


> They used to, but it was patched out at some point in time, and now they no longer will naturally. Replacing them with a camper is your best bet, honestly.


Such a dumb thing to get rid of, if that's the case. ):



Miss Misty said:


> From the datamine, the way the code is _supposed_ to work is that the newest villager is exempt from asking to move out. Obviously code isn't perfect so weird stuff happens but it's really not something I would recommend relying on. Campers and amiibos are the only intended ways of moving the most recent villager out. If you don't mind TTing, you can jump around until you get a camper that you like.


Considering I get a camper maybe once every two months, that's so unfortunate. 

Nintendo why. The camper visit rate is too low to not allow new villagers to move out...


Thanks for clearing things up for me, though!!


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 3, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Considering I get a camper maybe once every two months, that's so unfortunate.
> 
> Nintendo why. The camper visit rate is too low to not allow new villagers to move out...
> 
> ...


I definitely know the struggle and I'm mentally preparing myself to have to experiment with TTing so I can island hop for longer, or blow a ton of currency to guarantee my 10th villager is one that I want to keep.  Someone who knows about TTing could probably walk you through the process of the campsite method if you wanted to try it.


----------



## Sheando (Dec 4, 2020)

I find this so odd as well. I get that it feels awkward to have a villager move in and then leave a week later, but that problem is easily solved by putting a time limit on it—say, new villagers won’t move out within 30 days (or 60 days, or whatever) of moving in. It’s a huge bummer that if you have nine villagers you like and an unwanted villager moved in, they’re just doomed to be permanent unless you get super lucky with the campsite.


----------



## avrilcrossing (Dec 4, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Such a dumb thing to get rid of, if that's the case. ):
> 
> 
> Considering I get a camper maybe once every two months, that's so unfortunate.
> ...



The campsite method is super draining and time-consuming. I'm one of the poor souls who resorted to do it to get Raymond because I thought he was really cute and there was no way I'd buy him with actual money.

It took me a whole day to get him, and I think I time-traveled for something around 10-11 hours, for a total of 2 years and a half (in-game). I was super unlucky because he was the last smug that showed up 

Also, I made some stats afterwards (I probably have the excel sheet somewhere) and the datamining was - obviously - right. There's only a 60% for smugs to show up, which means that sometimes I would get 3 or 4 villagers in a row that weren't even the type I was looking for, and that was obviously super frustrating.

However, if you're not looking for anyone in particular, the process should be a little easier for you, because it means you can consider no matter who shows up.

Also, as for the low campsite rates, I used to have that problem two. After the first 3 or 4 months of playing, I think I'd only gotten 3 campsite visitors, and one of them had glitched so I hadn't been able to see who it was. However, after I was done relentlessly hunting Raymond, I noticed I started getting more visitors. I think I now get one every week or two, which is very nice. I don't know if it had anything to do with the hunting or not, just something I noticed.

If you're going to go down the campsite method road, then here's a couple of tips.
-Once you've had a visitor, skip a week so that the odds are back to their max (which is 20% btw, extremely low if you ask me)

- Don't close your game, then switch the date, then open the game back every time. That'll take you forever. Whenever you've gone through the morning announcements and there's not visitor, or if you've checked and it's not a villager you want, just go to your settings (without closing the game) change the date and then save. This way, you'll be able to change the date without having to load the game every time. I think this is what saved me while hunting for the cat.

-This is obviously super daunting and exhausting. I had to go through 63 campsite villagers before I got the one I want. Also, weeds WILL show up, so be careful with that.

Anyway, good luck with your hunting and moving villagers out! As far as I know, new villagers can't move out (I've tried, trust me) so you'll probably have to either campsite hunt or kick somebody else out.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Dec 4, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I definitely know the struggle and I'm mentally preparing myself to have to experiment with TTing so I can island hop for longer, or blow a ton of currency to guarantee my 10th villager is one that I want to keep.  Someone who knows about TTing could probably walk you through the process of the campsite method if you wanted to try it.


I was spoiled because most of my villager hunting was done while I was furloughed from work and could spend all day looking for a new villager lmaooo.
I know how all the TTing works so I'm good on that front, I just find it stupid that it's something I have to do just to get rid of my newest villager. And what makes it more frustrating is that it wasn't even a random villager... it was from someone who had visited my island back in _summer_. 



Sheando said:


> I find this so odd as well. I get that it feels awkward to have a villager move in and then leave a week later, but that problem is easily solved by putting a time limit on it—say, new villagers won’t move out within 30 days (or 60 days, or whatever) of moving in. It’s a huge bummer that if you have nine villagers you like and an unwanted villager moved in, they’re just doomed to be permanent unless you get super lucky with the campsite.


I'm pretty sure this wasn't even a thing in the old games, and I'm not really sure why it's a thing in this one...
Just makes it more frustrating to play which sucks considering it's not supposed to be frustrating lmfao.



avrilcrossing said:


> The campsite method is super draining and time-consuming. I'm one of the poor souls who resorted to do it to get Raymond because I thought he was really cute and there was no way I'd buy him with actual money.
> 
> It took me a whole day to get him, and I think I time-traveled for something around 10-11 hours, for a total of 2 years and a half (in-game). I was super unlucky because he was the last smug that showed up
> 
> ...


Ohh yeah, no. The campsite method is so awful.
I spent so, so long looking for Sherb and in the end I never found him. TTed over 2 years, but funnily enough only had 39 campers show up compared to your 63.
I even got rid of Stitches to look for him and most of my campers weren't even lazy. :/

But it's how I figured out how rare getting campers even is for me, and even now I'm lucky if I see them once a month, especially since I work and can't play every day.

Thanks, though. I guess I'm stuck with this dude forever or getting rid of one of my current villagers cause this bs.
I don't have the time or energy to do the campsite method when I barely have time to even sit and play in general.


----------



## Uffe (Dec 4, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Such a dumb thing to get rid of, if that's the case. ):



I don't like that they made it practically impossible for a new villager to ask to leave, either. I unintentionally got a villager from someone else's island after one of my own villager's moved out. So now I have three cranky villagers. I'll have to have him move out, but this is only going to be possible after one of my other villager's move out. Fortunately, I have a villager already in mind that I want moved out, but I'm going to have to take whichever new villager I find on an island, because I'd prefer not to have another voided villager from someone else's island.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Dec 4, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I don't like that they made it practically impossible for a new villager to ask to leave, either. I unintentionally got a villager from someone else's island after one of my own villager's moved out. So now I have three cranky villagers. I'll have to have him move out, but this is only going to be possible after one of my other villager's move out. Fortunately, I have a villager already in mind that I want moved out, but I'm going to have to take whichever new villager I find on an island, because I'd prefer not to have another voided villager from someone else's island.


Yeah, this was exactly my problem. I got someone's voided villager.
From someone who visited my island many months ago.... :/

And unfortunately, I don't want to get rid of my other villagers, but I guess I have to now or I'm stuck with another jock, which is one of my least favourite personalities lmao.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 4, 2020)

Yes they can ask to move out.

Both Raymond and Wolfgang asked to move just days after moving in.


----------



## Uffe (Dec 4, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Yeah, this was exactly my problem. I got someone's voided villager.
> From someone who visited my island many months ago.... :/
> 
> And unfortunately, I don't want to get rid of my other villagers, but I guess I have to now or I'm stuck with another jock, which is one of my least favourite personalities lmao.


Jocks aren't that popular in this game. I prefer to have each personality on my island, and the 9th and 10th villager being a secondary of a present personality on the island. I thought getting voided villagers was only possible if you went to someone else's island while having an empty plot of land. I didn't know that a voided villager would fill that space even though you had 10 villagers prior to the visit. The villager I got was voided from someone on this site. Fortunately, she didn't change the villager's house interior, so that's good. I'm just going to have to see if anybody wants him when I have him move out. I hope you're able to figure something out.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Dec 4, 2020)

From my experience, the newest villager won’t ask to move out. I had Clay who I wanted to move out, but resorted to kicking billy out because Clay just wouldn’t leave. 

The only way you can kick them is by aiimbo. But then you’re just replacing a neighbour with another you might not like. 

I currently have this, since I was hunting for Judy for a friend (and I wanted to get the final snooty reaction). I then ran out of steam and thought the plot would be empty. Typically it was founded by a neighbour who my friend had released from their island very early on. I’m not exactly fond of them but, I’m going to be kicking another neighbour, invite in a new and then hope the neighbour I don’t want then leaves.

However there could be a chance they could leave but, I doubt it.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Dec 4, 2020)

This is why I just resorted to amiibos. I didn't want to end up with 9 villagers I liked and 1 I couldn't get rid of without moving out someone I liked. I do wish they would change it though so I could feel more open to rotating some villagers.


----------



## eseamir (Dec 5, 2020)

I had this same exact thing happen to me except I had organized to pick up another villager from someone the next day haha, I spent weeks trying to get rid of them


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 5, 2020)

This explains so much. I could not get Chief to leave no matter what I did until i got a camper to kick him out. that really sucks why would they do that? Getting a camper to move in and kick out the right camper is an extreme pain and I hate dealing with it. It's really unfair they are forcing us to now.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 6, 2020)

I actually had this happen only once. Jacques asked to leave just a day after he came to my island, like literally the day after. Guess it is rare or something they removed since this was about a month or two after the game came out.


----------



## ekcomyth (Dec 8, 2020)

the 10th or 9th villager cannot move out, just like how it works in the older games. Only the villagers that came before it will move out. Correct me if im wrong though cos ive never had a new villager moving out on me.


----------



## avrilcrossing (Dec 8, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> the 10th or 9th villager cannot move out, just like how it works in the older games. Only the villagers that came before it will move out. Correct me if im wrong though cos ive never had a new villager moving out on me.



As far as I've tried, the newest villager never asks to move out but the 9th does. It happened to me this weekend, actually, so I think it's really just the last one that can't move out.


----------

